# RAF Culmhead, Somerset - April 09



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

RAF Culmhead was the last to be visited out of the three WW2 airfields situated close together on the beautiful Blackdown Hills, the other two being Upottery(Smeatharpe) and Dunkeswell.

A link to South West Airfield's aerial photographs of the three. 

http://www.southwestairfields.com/page25.html

Link below for anyone interested in the area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackdown_Hills

And a very interesting link to wartime memories of the three airfields.

http://www.hemyockcastle.co.uk/ww2/ww2-planes.php

Originally called Church Stanton, RAF Culmhead opened as a three-runway fighter airfield on 1st August 1941, and was later renamed to avoid confusion with Church Fenton in Yorkshire. Also known as Tricky Warren. Presumably this was because it was built on the land belonging to the farm of the same name and some of the farm buildings themselves were also requisitioned for the airfield. 

It began it's life as an emergency landing ground and dispersal airfield, and was also used as a base for the testing of barrage-balloon wire cutters. As a fighter base for Spitfires and Hurricanes, it was occupied by No 2 Polish Fighter Wing and later by Czech units. English pilots were also based there. The fighter planes protected our bombers crossing the channel and also intercepted and shot down enemy aircraft over our country.

Following D-Day it was used for training the first jet-engined aircraft in RAF service. This comprised two Meteors, which arrived in July 1944. There was very little activity other than that, and was subsequently closed in August 1946. 

Although there aren't a huge amount of buildings remaining at Culmhead, what's left is interesting, and there are some unusual finds too. These include two control towers situated near to each other, the first being a Fighter Satellite Watch Office and the second, a Watch Office for All Commands.

*The Ground Crew:* BattleHQ, Ricasso, Ricasso's son Billy and Foxylady.
Thanks to Billy for driving and a special thankyou to BattleHQ for the company and being our guide for the day...it was an excellent tour. And for the lift back too!  Good to meet you both. 

Starting from the centre of the airfield where there is now a business park, our first port of call were pillboxes. 







Complete with metal shutters...a first for me. 






*Works Services.*






*M.T. Bays.*











And a Lewis Mount amongst the rubble in the middle foregraound.






*Clothing Store and Technical Latrine*.






*Parachute Store.*











Fallen chimney inside.






*Fighter Satellite Watch Office.*

This was the original control tower, which later became the Battery Charging Building.





















*Watch Office for All Commands*.

Complete with boat.  





















*Floodlight Tractor and Trailer Shed.*






More coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

More pillboxes.











And a collapsed one.






*Defence with mount.*






*Flight Offices and Latrine.*











*Stanton Shelter.*






Another first for me. 











*Aileron Stores and Workshops.*
















Conserve Dope. 











*Aircraft Pens and Shelters.*











*Loopholed Defensive Wall.*

















*Blister Hangar.*

The only one left remaining.






Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 26, 2009)

I only took a few pics because I used the visit to shoot some video (nothing to do with DP ),as Foxy has said,many thanks to Battle HQ for the tour and priceless information, good to meet you mate, any way heres my pics.
just to mention, the wind up there was unbelievable! its a good job Foxy had her big boots on, she was almost blowing away! now theres an image,an airborne foxy !!










one of two dead sheep we came across, there was also a dead calf outside the parachute store


----------



## Philip (Apr 26, 2009)

What a visit, its all there ! Loved the metal shutters on the pillbox,you dont see those very often (never seen them myself).Also the loop holed wall. Control tower very poignant.

Great post-thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers Ric. Lovely pics...apart from the dead sheep! 
Love the one of the boat by the control tower.  



Philip said:


> Loved the metal shutters on the pillbox,you dont see those very often (never seen them myself)...



Yes, I got very excited about them as I hadn't seen any before either. I loved the wall too.  
I know what you mean about the control tower. The first one had signage on the edge of the bench but unfortunately I couldn't capture it on my camera. 
Cheers, Philip.


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 26, 2009)

That loop-holed wall is amazing, ive never seen another one like it. A superb report Foxy, brilliantly laid out and great pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Dumptyboy said:


> That loop-holed wall is amazing, ive never seen another one like it...



Me neither...it was such a nice surprise. Especially seeing the gun rests on the inside! 
Thanks for your nice comments, Dumpty. Much appreciated.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow what a nice site that is, lots to keep you entertained there, Im suprised theres so much still standing.
Whats the arial view like?


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooo now that's a great site. 

There are stacks of relics left behind. I've never come across a gun mount before. It's so sad that the place is slowly disintegrating like this (though I do like it) but I am glad you have shared it with us. 

An excellent write up Foxylady. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Me neither...it was such a nice surprise. Especially seeing the gun rests on the inside!



Hahah, I'm sure I sent you photos of it 2 years ago!


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant stuff, well done guys . That loopholed wall is fantastic!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

krela said:


> Hahah, I'm sure I sent you photos of it 2 years ago!



I honestly don't recall so...are you sure it was me? 
I do remember us having a conversation about a loop-holed wall because I thought I'd spotted one, but I didn't receive any pics from you.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Whats the arial view like?



Cheers, UrbM. Have a look in there and there are some great aerial shots taken from a plane. 

http://www.southwestairfields.com/page25.html


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Apr 26, 2009)

lovely photos foxy lady  nice find


----------



## daddybear (Apr 26, 2009)

nice pics great report.why is there a boat in there?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> ...It's so sad that the place is slowly disintegrating like this...





Badoosh said:


> ...That loopholed wall is fantastic!



Cheers, guys. 
Yes, such a lot of it has gone but there's some really cool stuff left...so many firsts for me.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

pet_rubber_duck said:


> lovely photos foxy lady  nice find



Cheers, pet. Appreciate your comments. 



daddybear said:


> ...why is there a boat in there?



Thanks, Daddybear.  I nearly always find a boat on my explores...they must have known I was coming! 
I don't know, tbh. It's a fishing boat too. It's not all that far from the coast, but even so, it wouldn't be the easiest thing to transport there.


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 26, 2009)

What a fantastic place. I love that loopholed wall. By the way, what's a technical latrine?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 27, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> What a fantastic place. I love that loopholed wall. By the way, what's a technical latrine?



you have to hit the cistern with a large hammer to make it work


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> ...By the way, what's a technical latrine?



It's also got more certificates then an ordinary one. 

Seriously though, it's situated on and for the people who work on the Technical Site.
Cheers, crickleymal.


----------



## jonney (Apr 27, 2009)

Great place, looks like there is still lots there to see. As for the boat, well... they must be expecting a very high tide. Love the loop hole wall, I've never seen one like that before


----------



## smileysal (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooooooooh excellent work Foxy, love that loopholed wall. Looks huge and to be in excellent condition.  Go to see the watch tower, and the control tower still there, and the one remaining hanger. Love the shelters with all the leaves all covering it. 

Excellent pics matey, nice work. 

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers for your comments, Jon and Sal.  I left out a few bits and pieces because of the amount of pics...I really must get my flickr account sorted...and my website!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 27, 2009)

What a variety of buildings & structures -me mouth's watering! 

Looks like you made good use of those walking boots!


----------



## herts digger (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice one Foxy,sorry I couldn't make it this time,looks like you all had a brilliant day,what a fantastic place!,I hope the boys looked after you well,and behaved themselves,its good to see so much still surviving,and some of it in fair condition,take care mate.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> What a variety of buildings & structures -me mouth's watering!



I didn't expect as much as the other sites, but even so there were some great surprises.
Cheers, Lb. 



herts digger said:


> Nice one Foxy,sorry I couldn't make it this time...



Sorry you couldn't join us this time, herts. It was a cracking tour, although very intensive...4 hours solid walking with no lunch break!  Cheers.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 27, 2009)

This is brilliant Foxy! I used to work at Culmhead, at the GCHQ CSO station up there and I cannot remember ever seeing these. Was a while back though. Really good to see all thos buildings


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> This is brilliant Foxy! I used to work at Culmhead, at the GCHQ CSO station up there and I cannot remember ever seeing these. Was a while back though. Really good to see all thos buildings



Blimey, BigLoada! The GCHQ used to be right slap bang in the centre of the airfield! It's now a business park and that's were we started our explore from. 
The buildings are all on the outside of the perimeter track, so you probably wouldn't have seen them. You can see the control tower but it's quite some distance away, even so.
Heehee...small world! 
Cheers


----------



## Bryag (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice explore and extensive report Foxy! 

I do like a good airfield explore, usually so much to see. It is such a shame that all of them are now so farmerised (It is a real word, honestley!) Zimbob and I recently revisited Tain Airfield, and we experienced a newly dead ewe, and an overly friendly blackfaced lamb. I hope the lamb was not the offspring of the recently deceased sheep it really did take a shine to me.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Bryag. 
Oh, I hope it wasn't the lamb's mother too.  
About Tain, is the control tower still there? I remember some time ago that a councillor wanted it demolished, and there was subsequently a campaign to save it. I even wrote to the guy myself, but I'd forgotten all about it until just now.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, BigLoada! The GCHQ used to be right slap bang in the centre of the airfield! It's now a business park and that's were we started our explore from.
> The buildings are all on the outside of the perimeter track, so you probably wouldn't have seen them. You can see the control tower but it's quite some distance away, even so.
> Heehee...small world!
> Cheers



Duh! I didnt know it was built on an airfield. But then I wasnt interested in stuff like this back then. Seems odd it being a business park now!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Duh! I didnt know it was built on an airfield. But then I wasnt interested in stuff like this back then. Seems odd it being a business park now!



The building is still the same one, I believe, which now houses businesses. There's a girt fence still around the building and another one around that, encompassing the car park where we parked.
If you look at the link below, there's an aerial view of the airfield with the GCHQ building in the centre and in the foreground you can see the two control towers.  

http://www.southwestairfields.com/page30.html


----------



## CherylCyanide (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh wow, that looked awesome 

The metal shutters on the pillboxes, I've never saw that before xD Looks awesome!!

Thanks for posting the pics

Cheryl x x x


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2009)

CherylCyanide said:


> The metal shutters on the pillboxes, I've never saw that before..



First time I've seen them for myself too! 
Cheers, Cheryl...and welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Bryag (Apr 29, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Thanks, Bryag.
> Oh, I hope it wasn't the lamb's mother too.
> About Tain, is the control tower still there? I remember some time ago that a councillor wanted it demolished, and there was subsequently a campaign to save it. I even wrote to the guy myself, but I'd forgotten all about it until just now.



As you mention it, Tain control tower as of 11/04/2009 16:17:12pm (sorry to be so vague)
Lost lamb in foreground






And a close-up of lost lamb





We actually had to run away from it as it was convinced I was it's Mum. FFS my man boobs are not that big!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 29, 2009)

aah, bless !


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 29, 2009)

Bryag said:


> As you mention it, Tain control tower as of 11/04/2009 16:17:12pm (sorry to be so vague)



Could you be a bit more specific? 
Cheers for the update, Bryag. I'm glad it's still standing...it's a fabulous control tower.
Aw, the lamb is just so cute!


----------



## evilbill-agqx (May 1, 2009)

Great pics, love the detailed look at the site! Very cool


----------



## ricasso (May 1, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> Great pics, love the detailed look at the site! Very cool



good to hear your on the mend now,mate


----------



## evilbill-agqx (May 1, 2009)

Thanks 
Getting there, slowly, no thanks to the spring/summer allergies.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> Great pics, love the detailed look at the site! Very cool



Ah, cheers matey!


----------

